# Non-resident capital gains vs. losses



## Richard0764 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi there, 
can someone shed a light on the following possible situation? I can't seem to finds the answer anywhere.
I'm a Canadian citizen and a resident of Canada, and in about 5 years I'm planning to retire overseas (Czech Republic) and become a non-resident. 
Even as a non-resident living overseas, I would like to keep and use my investment non-TFSA accounts in Canada (TDWaterhouse)
So far I have accumulated "paper" capital losses in open trade positions. 

My question is: As a non-resident - will I be allowed by the CRA to deduct my capital losses previously incurred as a resident against any future capital gains earned as a NON-resident?

Thank you very much for any respective answer to my question,

Cheers !


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As a non-resident you will have abandoned Canada. Do you still plan to file Canadian ITR?


----------



## Richard0764 (Dec 17, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> As a non-resident you will have abandoned Canada. Do you still plan to file Canadian ITR?


Thank you for your response. 
My understanding is that I'll be deemed to dispose all my property immediately before becoming a NR, and will have to pay the tax if the disposition results in net capital gain. But what if disposing all my property results in net capital loss ? Am I allowed to use my losses in the future as a NR ? Cause I intend to keep my Canadian investment accounts even as a NR.
Filling ITR - no problem. Also FYI Canada has a tax convention treaty with Czech Republic.

Cheers!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I have my thoughts on the matter but you should really get in contact with a tax accountant.


----------

